# GUN SHOW



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

Looking at going to the mansfield gun show. I always am at summit, berea, medina, and stark gun shows, seems to be the same people rotating around those. Is mansfield any good? Its an hour drive from me. berea was the same distance it was pretty good imo. just looking for suggestions


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

It’s a lot of the same guys with a few locals thrown in. Most over priced like they have gold on the table and your holding a piece of aluminum in your hand. Might be a few deals but always Hard to find good luck


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

It's kind of small as gun shows go. Basically 1 building of Hilliard's 2 building show.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Went to Berea's this morning. Must have been the snow because at 10am it was dead. Not the pcked crowd as usual. Seems like dealers were dealing from over heard conversations. I found some NIB glock 43 mags for $25 a piece I've been looking for. Can't find them that cheap online especially after tax and shipping. Nice way for my son and I to beat the crap weather.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

loweman165 said:


> Went to Berea's this morning. Must have been the snow because at 10am it was dead. Not the pcked crowd as usual. Seems like dealers were dealing from over heard conversations. I found some NIB glock 43 mags for $25 a piece I've been looking for. Can't find them that cheap online especially after tax and shipping. Nice way for my son and I to beat the crap weather.


I find decent mags off CDNN sometimes they usually have $10 shipping.


----------

